# CR Folks: Malicious Website upon Login ???



## JumboShrimp (May 2, 2016)

Lately, my anti-virus software tells me that it has blocked a malicious website "attack" when I log in to CR. Is this specific to my PC, or something new to CR? Anyone else having this issue? NB: Just curious, nothing more.


----------

